
Speech synthesis from neural decoding of spoken sentences - ragerino
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1119-1
======
yorwba
Discussed 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19740923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19740923)

